# NOMINATE: Best Subway



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Nominate the cities you think have the 3 *Best Subways*.

Please use this thread for nominating only. You may post 1 picture for each of your nominations. If you wish to discuss the topic in detail, or post larger numbers of pictures, then please use the "DISCUSS:" thread.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*General rules:*
The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our all-time favourites from the world of skyscrapers, skylines, buildings and cities. Every week users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote the week after. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

*Nominating*
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure or city three times, that will be counted as one. Do not use this thread for discussions.

*Promoting your favorite*
Discuss this week's topic in the 'DISCUSS:' thread.


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

(In Order)
New York
Paris
London


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

London
New York
Paris


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Moscow
Paris
Madrid.


----------



## latennisguy (Jul 26, 2005)

Los Angeles
New York
Moscow


----------



## Naga_Solidus (Mar 29, 2005)

HK
Tokyo
Moscow


----------



## cincobarrio (Aug 25, 2004)

1. New York
2. London
3. Moscow


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

Madrid
Paris
Moscow


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Paris, Tokyo, Moscow


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong
London
Moscow


----------



## GGG (Aug 1, 2005)

I can suit my subway to your tastes easily. If you like a clean subway, I can do that. If you like a dirty subway like I do, I can do that as well.
Whoever wants to ride my subway, just holla.

_________________


----------



## Naga_Solidus (Mar 29, 2005)

How about a clean subway with bikini babes at the ticket counter? If you can do a subway like that, I'm "in" (double entendre)


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

New York? Los Angeles? Are you kidding me?

Seoul-Tokyo-Hong Kong


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

New York
London
Hong Kong


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Tokyo (largest network)
Moscow
London


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

New York City
London
Tokyo


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Singapore


----------



## Magician (Sep 11, 2002)

No way... Sorry to say that but personally i think Singapore's doesnt up to the standard to be one of the best... I am so sorry to say that


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Tokyo, Hong Kong, Osaka


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

London 
Toronto
Berlin


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

1. Moscow
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=238866
http://metrowalks.ru/moscow

2. HK

3. Tokyo


----------



## londonindyboy (Jul 24, 2005)

1)NEW DELHI
*
HERE IS THE WEBSITE*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=160749&page=5&pp=20

2)LONDON
3)HONG KONG


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

London 
Tokyo
New York


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

London
Moscow
Bilbao


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

London 
Moscow
New York

Small but best, cleanest, safest and cheapest: Sao Paulo


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

New York
London
Berlin


----------



## TheJanitor (Aug 1, 2005)

New York City subway systems, although very extensive, economical (1 day, 1 week, 1 month passes are available), and runs often, are very old, dirty, ugly, backwards, not high-tech enough, run with poor customer service and rude officers and not on par with today's modern standard.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

São Paulo
Santiago
Copenhaguen


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

TheJanitor said:


> New York City subway systems, although very extensive, economical (1 day, 1 week, 1 month passes are available), and runs often, are very old, dirty, ugly, backwards, not high-tech enough, run with poor customer service and rude officers and not on par with today's modern standard.


First of all, thats not true. Second, discussion should not go in this thread. Please discuss the topic in the discussion thread.


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

NYC
Seoul
Tokyo


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

New York 
London
Madrid


----------



## TheJanitor (Aug 1, 2005)

asohn said:


> First of all, thats not true. Second, discussion should not go in this thread. Please discuss the topic in the discussion thread.


How so ? I live in New York and it is very true. It's dirty

Anyway.. you're right discussion should go to Subway discussion thread

I would vote for 

1. Hong Kong
2. Tokyo
3. London


----------



## jimbojoe45 (Jun 17, 2005)

Paris
Tokyo
London


----------



## Anekdote (Apr 11, 2005)

Hong Kong
Tokyo
Berlin


----------



## St!ckyesman (Jul 15, 2004)

in order:
Paris

Tokyo

london


----------



## Lucky 24 (Aug 10, 2003)

Moscow 
Paris
London


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

London
NYC
Moscow


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Tokyo
Seoul
Moscow


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Tokyo
Moscow
New York


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Definitely Tokyo though its crowded on rush hours hno:


----------



## cellete (May 19, 2004)

London
Moscow
Madrid


----------



## Mango (Mar 23, 2005)

TOKYO


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Tokyo
NYC
London


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Athens
London
New York


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

New York
London
Tokyo


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

New York has the most extensive Subway system, so I'll go with new York.


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

Paris (highest density of stations)
New-York
Tokyo


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Madrid: very dense, and any metro that costs me only €0,50 to go from the airport to the city center should be cherished. Plus 8 extensions in 3 years time can't be wrong.

Hong Kong: clean, tidy, fast

Moscow: some stations are just wonderfull


----------



## v:zero (Aug 8, 2005)

I nominate Tokyo -- the best subway line/train in the world... Trains with no drivers needed...


----------



## ParraMan (Aug 13, 2003)

Paris- extensive and dense network
HK- efficient and airconditioned!! Not extensive enough though
Barcelona- extensive efficient and clean
^^These the best I've been on

Others not been to but look great:
Moscow (will be there in November)
NYC, Tokyo


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

London
Tokyo
Paris


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

New York City
London
Stockholm


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

Tokyo, Hong Kong, NYC


----------



## prahsharp (Aug 16, 2005)

Tashkent (uzbekistan) (earthquake and nuclear-war proof, moscow style) 
http://metroworld.ruz.net/others/tash_cruise.htm

Paris (love the rubber-tyres)

London


----------



## mike_feng90 (May 1, 2005)

TOKYO, HONG KONG, GUANGZHOU


----------



## quickmull (Aug 15, 2005)

Vienna - frequent
London
Paris


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

from the ones i have ridden on
Hong Kong Singapore and Tokyo


----------



## littlearea (Mar 30, 2005)

1.Singapore
2.Hong Kong
3.Tokyo


----------



## FJP (Jul 28, 2004)

Tokyo
Madrid
Moscow


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

I've been on many subway systems, however the best in my experience in terms of comfort, convenience, efficiency and cleanliness would be Vienna's.

So that's what I'm nominating.


----------

